# Did you know...



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Yesterday I asked every passenger if they were aware of the rating system. They knew they could rate us, but did not know we also rate them. When I explained a driver is deactivated at a 4.6 and a rider at a 4.3, most said, "oh, really!" -- I then explained drivers will dock you for poor address location and tardiness. So if you want to improve your rating, ask questions and educate the passenger and let them know a 4* rating is considered poor and will eventually result in a deactivation.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not sure where you hear that they deactivate a pax at 4.3, but I've had requests pop up with lower ratings than that. I really don't think Uber deactivates any pax unless an arrest is made or there is a court battle. They say they have zero tolerance, but it's total hogwash. As others have stated when they report a pax, they get told the matter is being looked into, but never get a confirmation of deactivation and I'm betting they have a setting to make sure you never get that pax again so you think they've been deactivated when in reality, they are now another driver's problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I'm not sure where you hear that they deactivate a pax at 4.3, but I've had requests pop up with lower ratings than that. I really don't think Uber deactivates any pax unless an arrest is made or there is a court battle. They say they have zero tolerance, but it's total hogwash. As others have stated when they report a pax, they get told the matter is being looked into, but never get a confirmation of deactivation and I'm betting they have a setting to make sure you never get that pax again so you think they've been deactivated when in reality, they are now another driver's problem.


Wow! OK. :-( Well, at least the pax now knows they are being rated. (Shouldn't there be a tutorial on these issues. It's like no one knows anything, except a few buttons. Or maybe there is a page, and I've yet to locate it.)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I'm not sure where you hear that they deactivate a pax at 4.3, but I've had requests pop up with lower ratings than that. I really don't think Uber deactivates any pax unless an arrest is made or there is a court battle. They say they have zero tolerance, but it's total hogwash. As others have stated when they report a pax, they get told the matter is being looked into, but never get a confirmation of deactivation and I'm betting they have a setting to make sure you never get that pax again so you think they've been deactivated when in reality, they are now another driver's problem.


This is correct. The only thing that motivates Uber to deactivate passengers is the risk of losing money on them. So without them doing something that would lead to legal costs, passengers are free to treat drivers as shitty as they want.... as long as they're paying for the ride. Rider ratings mean absolutely nothing to Uber. Given drivers actually make business decisions as a result of them, I fully expect Uber to take driver access to them away. At that point I wonder why Uber even needs rider ratings at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is correct. The only thing that motivates Uber to deactivate passengers is the risk of losing money on them. So without them doing something that would lead to legal costs, passengers are free to treat drivers as shitty as they want.... as long as they're paying for the ride. Rider ratings mean absolutely nothing to Uber. Given drivers actually make business decisions as a result of them, I fully expect Uber to take driver access to them away. At that point I wonder why Uber even needs rider ratings at all.


Wow. :-( I'm starting to think these ride sharing companies won't be much different then the cab companies real soon. I mean, eventually they'll be enough info out there where all noobies will only accept surge price calls. I'd rather sit and wait for a fair minimum wage, then sell my time and my car for less than what a transient can pan handle in a day. Where will the greed stop? :-(


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It isn't quite accurate that there has to be some kind of litigation or court case. All it takes is reports from drivers to get a rider banned. If any one incident is serious enough, they're banned right away. If enough complaints accumulate for one rider, they get banned. But it does need to be pretty bad for a rider to get kicked off.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It isn't quite accurate that there has to be some kind of litigation or court case. All it takes is reports from drivers to get a rider banned. If any one incident is serious enough, they're banned right away. If enough complaints accumulate for one rider, they get banned. But it does need to be pretty bad for a rider to get kicked off.


This conflicts with what John Djjjoe claimed on Friday. You both claim to be Uber CSRs. So it's a he said/she said situation. John's claim is more consistent with my experience with Uber though, so that make me lean to believe him more.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It just doesn't match up with my experience and what I've seen while working tickets.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

If they do ban a rider, why not let the driver who reported it know about it? Thus far, I have yet to know of any rider who received confirmation that the rider they reported was banned.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Casandria said:


> If they do ban a rider, why not let the driver who reported it know about it? Thus far, I have yet to know of any rider who received confirmation that the rider they reported was banned.


It's a privacy thing, but I also think it's to avoid someone arguing with us and saying that not enough was done. Riders are vicious and demand a driver be "fired" for the most ridiculous things. If a complaint is made, the one who makes that complaint doesn't get any details about what happens.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Or Uber let's CSRs ban Riders to make them feel they are doing something. Then Management reviews and reinstates 90%+ of those banned.

* This is not fact. This is sarcasm. I am not Uber Management nor do I have privy to any management policy or decision making.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Or Uber let's CSRs ban Riders to make them feel they are doing something. Then Management reviews and reinstates 90%+ of those banned.
> 
> * This is not fact. This is sarcasm. I am not Uber Management nor do I have privy to any management policy or decision making.


Sadly, all the CSRs don't get to ban people. There's a small team that gets to go through the high fares and ban those with clearly fraudulent rides. That's it though. If it looks like a 2 year old planned out the trip...it's fraud. Not hard.


----------

